
Swift imports fixed-size C arrays as tuples - mpweiher
https://oleb.net/blog/2017/12/swift-imports-fixed-size-c-arrays-as-tuples/
======
dozzie
Another example of stupidity around the term "tuple": it was not supposed to
have a _sequence_ , it was supposed to have a _structure_. The previous such
dumb thing was (and still is) in Python.

